# Hurrican Sandy



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just wondering how everyone made out with hurrican Sandy? Jen


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Not much damage! 3" of rain y'day. The flocks were happy to get this afternoon before it started to thunderstorm. We were some of the few people in NH to keep power. Phew!


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

My chickens now have puddles to play in 

Here is a picture of are swimming hole back in the woods for the summer 

It usually never runs over the dam but it is now and the water fall is usually not like that


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone hear from EV? My phone is messin up...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey Cog. I'm back. Just got my electric back and posted on some other threads. I'm ok. We all survived. Rode it out alone with the animals. ;-). Glad to be back among friends.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Happy happy joy joy EV is back!!! We're sooo glad you're okay!!! You've been a pretty hot topic on here young lady!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've posted on a few threads. Nice to know I have some value, somewhere. Really still overwhelmed but with a little help from my friends, I'll get through this too. So nice to see you all again! I missed you all.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

We sure missed you too!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

We are glad your back and safe!! You were missed! Jen


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't have TV anymore, just the internet, so I was surfing about looking at photos and little videos. I was really worried since you said you lived near the shore. 

It can't be easy to go through alone. I've been through several weather and other things alone, and it isn't easy. At All. 

I saw the photos!! Your new chicken coop!! I'm glad all your babies came through okay. My coop sits on a hill behind the house, so my house would flood before the coop. But then again we are so close to the train tracks that my biggest fear after trees is a train derailment. It would fall on the coop and then slide down into the house. 

People don't seem to get it, Mother Nature always wins. Stay in touch!!


----------

